# Dress code for Thailand and Cambodia?



## ValHam (Jan 30, 2012)

Any idea what to pack for a trip to Asia next month - Going to be in Thailand for 3 weeks - Singapore and Siem Riep -. Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 30, 2012)

Shorts, rayon (or polyester) shirts, Ex Officio undies. Think hot, humid weather- possibly rainy. Wear stuff you can rinse out and that will dry quickly. Carry sunscreen & Deet bug repellant. Singapore will be a bit dressy- Poly slacks, nicer shirts

Jim


----------



## colamedia (Jan 30, 2012)

And I'll say no polyester or rayon, cotton only     Poly and rayon dry fast, but they make you sweat, natural fibres breath more, more comfortable, though they do take longer to dry, silk dries quickly but crushes even faster.
Are you just going to tourist areas? You can get away with being a tourist and wearing skimpier clothing that would be classified as immodest elsewhere.  If you are venturing beyond tourist areas, the more covered up the better.  If you're going to Siem Riep, that means Angkor Wat you need very sensible footwear, lots of walking/climbing, uneven surfaces around the site.
If you are visiting any active temples, you should be pretty conservative in your dress, that applies to all 3 countries.


----------



## CarolF (Jan 30, 2012)

The Thai people are highly religious and conservative people.  Whilst no-one will say anything about the way you dress (their culture limits them from telling you directly when you are being offensive) conservative dress implies a respect for Asian culture and without it, you will be denied access to religious sites and treated without respect.

Shorts and bare shoulders are appropriate for tourist areas and the beach only.  Cotton is the better fibre IMO for hot and humid conditions.  You will need to remove your shoes regularly so slip-on shoes (without buckles) are an easier option.


----------



## optimist (Jan 30, 2012)

pack very little and buy what you need there!  best shopping in the world in Thailand


----------



## Jimster (Jan 30, 2012)

*Maybe*

duplicate post


----------



## Jimster (Jan 30, 2012)

*Maybe*

I generally agree with the pack light concept and just buy what you need EXCEPT if you are a big person or have big feet, you may want to pack those things. Also remember a small in the usa is NOT a small in thailand.It is probably a medium and maybe even a large.
Most of all-bring money and in the case of Thailand make it in travelers checks.  Having said that, Thailand is the ONLY place i'd ever recommend travelers checks.  The reason is there is a large bank fee associated with using an ATM there.  Travelers checks will actually fetch a better rate than dollars.  Also in Cambodia, they use the US dollar as their common currency.  It is strange to see them open the cash drawer and you only see multiple denominations of dollars.  I suggest bringing lots of one dollar bills for tips etc.


----------

